# Ice crappie, eyes, and perch



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

As ice gets thicker are there any lakes around Logan or Athens that's are good for ice fishing bluegill, crappie, saugeyes/walleye, and/or perch ?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Logan has some surprising perch.Also saugeye,bluegill,crappie and some redear.


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Logan has some surprising perch.Also saugeye,bluegill,crappie and some redear.


Thanks, I'll have to give it a shot sometime, and what would be an ideal depth to fish for them?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Where they are that day/time.Sorry,but that's ice fishing.Might be 8ft might be 20ft.


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Where they are that day/time.Sorry,but that's ice fishing.Might be 8ft might be 20ft.


I know the fish will hold in various locations, I just didn't know if there are general areas on the lake where fish typically will hold, I've got a fish/depth finder so ill just have to pop around and see what works best


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lake Logan -It's been about 10 years since I have iced fished lake Logan but there are plenty of gills and slabs in there. Most of the slabs were in the 7 - 9 inch range. Could find any of those big slabs. However, that was a few years back.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Still the same, tons of small crappie. I do get a fish or two in the studio every year that makes the 14" mark but not with regularity.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Snyd said:


> Lake Logan -It's been about 10 years since I have iced fished lake Logan but there are plenty of gills and slabs in there. Most of the slabs were in the 7 - 9 inch range. Could find any of those big slabs. However, that was a few years back.


7 to 9in craps are not slabs! Lake Logan was a joke for panfish in the late 90s!


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

So what lakes around here are good for panfish


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

flyfishtrout said:


> So what lakes around here are good for panfish


Fish the tributaries of the Ohio! Can't give up all good spots! Try hope and snowden


flyfishtrout said:


> So what lakes around here are good for panfish


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

flyfishtrout said:


> So what lakes around here are good for panfish


Also when u find a good panfish don't overhervest it! Years down the road u might have all small fish!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Buckeye, Alum, Deer Creek , Rush Creek, Delaware, AEP Ponds & the Ohio River back waters are all good.


----------



## MECronan (Feb 16, 2016)

Burr Oak is really great for crappie, but the ice has been so bad this year that I don't know if anyone's even had any luck there


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Also when u find a good panfish don't overhervest it! Years down the road u might have all small fish!


I never do, I might keep a few occasionally but I just l like to catch and release them for fun and with these warmer temps starting to show I wanna break in the fly rod I got, never tried fly fishing so figure I'd start with panfish


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

Snyd said:


> Buckeye, Alum, Deer Creek , Rush Creek, Delaware, AEP Ponds & the Ohio River back waters are all good.


Where are there AEP ponds ?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Any size to the gills at lake logan? On average?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

They're like everything else in the lake.You gotta either weed thru a LOT of smaller fish or try to find a "pod" of bigger ones.That lake is FULL of small saugeye,small crappie,small perch.There are better ones in there though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks cajun,sounds like a fun lake to ice fish. Ill have to keep it in mind.
Its not to far from me.


----------

